# Are you a true LJ?



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

After seeing these pictures I just had to ask the question.
Are you a true LJ when you repurpose a wooden window for your car.









Or are you a true LJ when you build your own spoiler for your trunk lid?








Feel free to answer my question.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

First of all, I would never do either of these 2 things but if a true LJ did either, you can be certain it would be done much better than these examples.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Here's what a true LJ does when he doesn't like the center console in his van.*


----------



## randi (Sep 5, 2010)

No expanding foam here but I did make a small tray for my bare bones GMC truck…not enough places to keep stuff.
Having lived in Maine for a time I saw plenty of wooden/log bumpers, wooden truck beds and caps, some VERY well made, in those cases yeah they are LJ's.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

in a hurry I cuold have done the window like that but wuold have made the foam a little niiicer …LOL
its look like he had a break in and just wanted to ceep the wind out until the new window arive 
the last one never that look awefull

Dennis


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

well I did put a wormy red oak stake bed on my 1949 F-5








Here's my truck hard at work at a craft show


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

now that looks good Mike


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Love that truck. I remember my grandfathers old International. Brings back great memories.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

Window looks better than a piece of plywood and you can see through it. Are you sure that's a spoiler? I was thinking mother in law seat and that would work.


----------



## randi (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like it is too secure to be a MIL seat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Some have said I did too good a job and they had trouble telling what is wook and what is pickup truck )

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31270


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I've seen these pic on the site called " People of Walmart"...lol


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Mike is that your house in the background? Wow!

Great looking truck too.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks all. 
justfine, no thats the train station in Oakland MD. We do the farmers tailgate market in there on Saturdays.It has proved to be a very good show for us. The truck by the way was my father in laws truck. After he passed away I couldn't stand to watch it rust up in a shed. It has spent its whole live on his farm. Considering that it only has 21,000 miles on it, and Russel kept it in excellent running condition , Judy and I decided to restore it and use it for our business. Its been a great store for us.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Mike that truck is just beautiful. I do enjoy restoring old trucks….dirty work, but like wood working it has it rewards after its completed.
Oh and the MIL seat…..to funny!


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Great truck!!!!

Check out www.ThereIfixedit.com ....make you shudder.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bingo, quartersawn! I was trying to remember the name of that site. Awesome!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hey, com on guys; there are some good ideas on that site!!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Kind of like people of walmart is good for fashion ideas!! lol


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think this guy was a true LJ.

This custom wooden car rides on a 1986 Toyota truck frame and gets power from a Chrysler 318 engine, an automatic transmission, and has merely 1,800 miles on its speedometer. The whole body is made of cedar and its interior is just as over-the-top as the exterior.

It was on sale on eBay. sold for US $7,610.01 Sep 06, 201012:48:09 PDT.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That is really something DQ!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

*quartrsawn *- That is a great site. I can't stop laughing.

*Topamax *- You might appreciate this one:


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

This guy might be a LJ.

Pencil Tip Micro Sculptures By Dalton Ghetti
http://kronikle.kidrobot.com/pencil-tip-micro-sculptures-by-dalton-ghetti/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*ChuckV* Obviously they misplaced their copy of the code book )

*dq2* He's not a LJ, looks more like a graphite miner )

I'd like to woodenize my F250 Powerstroke ) )


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is a Buba Keg for the true LJ


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

I remembered seeing some pictures of more WOODEN CARS?

Livio De Marchi is a Venetian artist who makes wooden cars, like the wood Ferrari and the VW beetle. 
http://www.myunusual.com/downloads/Unusual_Cars6C.html

Here is an example of a true LJ.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Check this one out!*


----------

